# Newbie from Surrey, England



## Johelian (Apr 24, 2009)

Hiya! Im new and, as I love talking about my cats, I thought I would introduce us!

My names Jo and I live in the UK. My first cat died about 5 years ago at the ripe old age of around 21 years old - he was adopted from our neighbours, who did a lot of travelling between Surrey and Suffolk and didnt think it was fair to keep taking him back and forth (he HATED the car with a passion) - and, as I was the one that fed and played with him when they werent around, they let me have him. His name was Fred and he was a black and white DSH. I had always wanted a dog when I was a child and was never allowed one; but Fred was just as much fun as a dog. He would follow me to the local shops and back, would follow me around and take part in my "Explorer" games in the back garden (he especially liked it when we shared the "rations" from my backpack) and would even perform tricks. He was also great with my disabled brother, who used to pull his tail and "pet" him a bit too hard; he was always gentle and understanding with him. Heres the only digital picture that I have of Fred:









I got my second cat in January, after a long catless period during which I was living in rented accomodation with my cat-hating boyfriend. After a lot of wheedling I finally convinced him to go and look at cats at the local RSPCA shelter, and Frazier won our hearts. Fraze is another black and white DSH, with I think a dab of BSH in him as he has very thick fur and is very "burly"! He was found abandoned in a flat :evil: He was a terror when I got him and continually bit me (albeit relatively gently) for the first two weeks and I was constantly wrestling with the desire to return him; however after those two weeks he turned right around and became a wonderful cat. He still bites sometimes when he doesnt like something, but its much less frequent now. He has come such a long way in this time and I do adore him now. He is like a person in a cat skin, and has the most expressive face I have ever seen on an animal. Here he is sitting in a bag that had our Easter eggs in (we dont normally leave them lying around!

















Finally, we have just adopted a second cat; an 8-week old kitten called "Reese". I had always wanted a tabby for my next cat even before Freds' death, and although this plan took a hiatus when Frazier joined us, I now have him! Reese is too new to comment on much, although he appears very sweet and rubs against your hands for pettings. Frazier doesnt appear too impressed by the new addition, but seems happy keeping an eye on him from a difference. As Reese is our first kitten Im a bit daunted by the journey ahead, but looking forward to it all the same!

















Oh, and I also keep lizards! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jo, what sweeties you have! I love your Tuxedo cat, and the kittens are adorable. I just lost one of my Siamese, and am torn between rescuing another Siamese or getting a Tuxedo or all black cat. I hate to have to choose! NOT FAIR! 

Welcome to you and your babies. I hope to see your posts soon---and often.


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

They are both so adorable!! Fred was a beautiful cat, and I'm sure he had a wonderful life with you.
What kind of lizards do you have?


----------



## Johelian (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you!  We had Fred for about 11 years before he finally died - which took me from around 10 to 21 years old, so it felt like he had been around forever! Its always hard to lose a pet, but Fred had been there for me through so much. His health deteriorated a lot in the last few years though, so im some ways I think it was a blessed release for him...but he was such a perfect cat, and I was very sad when he passed on.

I think we will definitely be going with rescue cats from now on; I personally really like adult cats, and we have loads of rescues around here! I would hate to be in your position Jeanie...maybe one of each would be the fairest thing to do?  Im a real fan of moggies though. I havent heard "Tuxedo Cats" before, but it suits them so well!

BM0513 I keep monkey tailed skinks - I have a bunch of them, and they are amazing!  I also have an argentine tegu, who is a grumpy moose but I have had him for ages now so have learned to accept his grizzly ways. Do you have any yourself?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't tempt me! :lol:


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Jo, welcome to the forum! So sorry about your Fred, he sounds like a very special cat to be tolerant of your brother.
I take it your boyfriend is no longer a cat-hater? Smart man.
Your Frazier is very handsome and Reese is adorable!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such cute kitties


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol, I have a Bearded Dragon (Guinevere), an Ornate Box Turtle (Arthur), and an amenalistic corn snake (Izzy).


----------



## Johelian (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone! 



katlover13 said:


> I take it your boyfriend is no longer a cat-hater? Smart man.


He wont admit it to anyone, but he is always talking to the cats and falling asleep with them on his lap :lol: ...I have several of him and his buddy Fraze asleep together on the couch, but theyre all trapped on my phone until I find the USB cable so heres one of him and Reesey :wink :









BM0513 I used to have a beardie as well who was called Ages (was meant to be Mr. Ages after the Secret of Nimh movie, but he turned out to be a she!). I gave her to a friend of mine who really wanted one; she is totally spoilt rotten! They make great pets. My monkey tails are pretty nasty in comparison, but I do love them. Heres a pic of one of them, whos called Rembrandt (all of the babies that were born this winter are named after painters):


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome! How cute are your kitties!? Those pictures of Reese just make me smile.

I'm sorry for your loss of Fred.


----------



## bm0513 (Sep 17, 2008)

I've never seen monkey tails before; they are beautiful!!


----------

